# Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)



## Lahnsitzer (1. Februar 2007)

Servus, seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem richtig stabilen Kescher mit gummirten Netz!
Zwecks Schleppangeln mit Wobblern (Anti-Verwicklung)!
Balzer und Cormoran bieten zwar solche Kescher an, aber so richtig sagen mir sie nicht zu!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Keschern und oder weiß, an welchen Hersteller man sich wenden muß?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Hallo Lahnsitzer,#h 

 da kann ich dir der Kescher von SPRO wärmstens ans
 Herz legen.Ich benutze ihn in Norge vom Boot aus und
 bin absolut zufrieden.Kostet ca.30-35€.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt


----------



## old Mac (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Hallo Lahnsitzer

Ich habe mir auf der Messe den Balzer Metallica gekauft.

habe ihn zwar noch nicht eingesetzt, aber vom Material her ist er sehr stabil !!!!

Gruss old Mac


----------



## Saugschmerle (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

@ lahnsitzer

ich habe mir auch den Balzer Metallica nach 2 zerschnittenen Keschern gekauft und noch nicht bereut.er ist sehr stabil, aber auch schwer. Als wandernder Spinnfischer nicht zu empfehlen.
Eher zum Ansitzangeln oder fürs Boot(willst Du ja).
Den gibt es auch in verschiedenen Größen. 

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Ich habe den Balzer Kescher. Vom Netz her ist der geil.
Von der stabilität her bin ich nicht so begeistert.
Einmal ist er mir schon gebrochen(dabei hatte der Hecht gerade mal 101cm). Das lag allerdings auch an mir, da ich alleine auf dem Boot war und den Hecht rausgehoben anstatt rausgezogen habe #q (habe ich motorisch aber nicht anders auf die Reihe gekriegt) . Nach dem problemlosen Umtausch (bei Gummi Ulli)ist mir dann beim nächsten Einsatz die Stange verbogen, so das man Ihn nicht mehr ganz einschieben kann. Aber wie gesagt, das Netz ist super, und wenn demnächst der Kescher mal wieder Schrott ist werde ich das Netz mit Sicherheit auf einen anderen Kescher verbauen.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Lahnsitzer,#h
> 
> da kann ich dir der Kescher von SPRO wärmstens ans
> Herz legen.Ich benutze ihn in Norge vom Boot aus und
> ...


 
Würd mich auch interessieren! Wo kriegt man den?


----------



## Uschi+Achim (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Lahnsitzer schrieb:


> Servus, seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem richtig stabilen Kescher mit gummirten Netz!
> Zwecks Schleppangeln mit Wobblern (Anti-Verwicklung)!
> Balzer und Cormoran bieten zwar solche Kescher an, aber so richtig sagen mir sie nicht zu!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Keschern und oder weiß, an welchen Hersteller man sich wenden muß?


Hallo Lahnsitzer,
wir haben uns letztes Jahr zu diesem Zweck den Cormoran Unterfangkescher de Luxe mit monofilem Netz 70 x 70 cm (23.95 EUR) zugelegt.
Er ist stabil und die Drillinge lassen sich sehr leicht entfernen.
Beim Schleppangeln in Schweden hat er sich super bewährt. #6 











Weitere Fotos findest du in unserem Schwedenbericht

MfG
Achim


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Wir haben auch den Gummibootskescher von SPRO. Am Wasser war der noch nicht aber er macht einen super stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Balzer Kescher. Vom Netz her ist der geil.
> Von der stabilität her bin ich nicht so begeistert.
> Einmal ist er mir schon gebrochen(dabei hatte der Hecht gerade mal 101cm). Das lag allerdings auch an mir, da ich alleine auf dem Boot war und den Hecht rausgehoben anstatt rausgezogen habe #q (habe ich motorisch aber nicht anders auf die Reihe gekriegt) . *Nach dem problemlosen Umtausch (bei Gummi Ulli)ist mir dann beim nächsten Einsatz die Stange verbogen, so das man Ihn nicht mehr ganz einschieben kann. *Aber wie gesagt, das Netz ist super, und wenn demnächst der Kescher mal wieder Schrott ist werde ich das Netz mit Sicherheit auf einen anderen Kescher verbauen.


 

Du willst doch wohl kein kleines Ferkel werden????


Gruß

j.Breithardt#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl kein kleines Ferkel werden????
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Soooo schlimm war das doch gar nicht.:c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Diese Kescher mit Nylonnetz sind wohl eher was für professionelle Fischer.
Das Nylon geht durch die Flossen wie das Messer durch die Butter.
Dann noch die Knoten............... 
Zurücksetzen kann man einen damit gelandeten Fische wohl kaum.
Dann besser Drahtkescher ohne Knoten.


----------



## karpfenkuno (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen Watkescher mit einem gummierten Netz, ein sogenanntes "No hook, no smell"-Netz; ist glaube ich von Balzer.

Der Vorteil ist, dass sich die Haken darin wirklich nicht mehr verhaken. Gerade bei den Forellenwobblern mit den eher kleinen Drillingen ist man manchmal mehr damit beschäftigt, die Haken rauszupulen als zu fischen. Das ist ein riesengroßer Vorteil.

Die Stabilitätwar bislang ausreichend für 60-iger Forellen. Für eventuelle Zufallsfänge, wie einen meterlangen Huchen :g wäre das Teil sowieso zu klein.

Einen Nachteil möchte ich allerdings nicht verschweigen. Das gummierte Netz schwimmt, es ist daher manchmal schwieriger, den Fisch über den Kescherrand zu führen, gerade wenn der Fisch nur mit einer Hakenspitze knapp  gehakt ist.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

@ Thilo,

 wir reden hier von gummierten,nicht von Nylonnetzen.
 Ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.:m 

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Thilo,
> 
> wir reden hier von gummierten,nicht von Nylonnetzen.
> Ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.:m
> ...


 
Der Beitrag von Uschi u. Achim war aber auf Nylon Netze bezogen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Uschi u. Achim war aber auf Nylon Netze bezogen.





Sorry,

ist wohl nicht mein Tag heute.:m 


Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## minden (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Also wenn du nur vom Boot fischt, würde ich keinen gummierten sondern gleich einen richtigen Gumminetzkescher, wie die im neunen Video von Dietmat I.

Ich bin auch am Überlegen wir was in der Richtung zu holen.
Die gecoateten sind ja schon ganz gut, aber wenn der hecht oder so sich im Kescher dreht muss man auch ganz schön friemeln, das kann bei einem mit Gumminetz nicht passieren. Die wiegend ann aber auch ne Stange;-)


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



minden schrieb:


> Die wiegend ann aber auch ne Stange;-)



Das ist wohl wahr....den hebt man nicht mehr mit einer Hand mal so locker zum keschern.
Ich find die aber gut, da die auch nicht so tief sind. Sonntag wird er hoffentlich eingeweiht.....


----------



## Yellow (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Ja ich habe auch lange nach einen solchen Kescher gesucht.Habe mir dann einen Kescher von Jenzi zugelegt,dieser hat ein gummiartiges Netz ist aber recht schwer und auch nicht Tief genug.Habe dann einen super Kescher bei Ussat von Rozemeijer gekauft dieser hat ein gummiertes Netz und  auch eine gute Tiefe  um auch  große  Hechte  sicher landen zu können. Preis  33€


----------



## minden (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr....den hebt man nicht mehr mit einer Hand mal so locker zum keschern.
> Ich find die aber gut, da die auch nicht so tief sind. Sonntag wird er hoffentlich eingeweiht.....


 
Aber beim Bootsangeln kann man denn dann ja an der Boardwand "abstützen",...und ja ich weiss, vom Ufer hat er seine Nachteile, deshalb denke ich auch immer noch über nen gecoateten nach. Aber leider habe ich noch keinem mit flacherem Netz gefunden...#d


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



minden schrieb:


> Aber beim Bootsangeln kann man denn dann ja an der Boardwand "abstützen",...und ja ich weiss, vom Ufer hat er seine Nachteile, deshalb denke ich auch immer noch über nen gecoateten nach. Aber leider habe ich noch keinem mit flacherem Netz gefunden...#d



Wir haben den auch nur fürs Boot. :q


----------



## Perlfisch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Yellow schrieb:


> Habe dann einen super Kescher bei Ussat von Rozemeijer gekauft dieser hat ein gummiertes Netz und  auch eine gute Tiefe  um auch  große  Hechte  sicher landen zu können. Preis  33€



  Wird leider nicht mehr angeboten


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

datum???


----------



## Meteraal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> datum???


 

komm sooooo lange is es gar nicht her!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

:vik::vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Lahnsitzer schrieb:


> Servus, seit längerer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem richtig stabilen Kescher mit gummirten Netz!
> Zwecks Schleppangeln mit Wobblern (Anti-Verwicklung)!
> Balzer und Cormoran bieten zwar solche Kescher an, aber so richtig sagen mir sie nicht zu!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Keschern und oder weiß, an welchen Hersteller man sich wenden muß?





Ich habe wegem Gumminetz aber vorallem wegen diesem stabilen Gelenk nach langem überlegen denn Balzer Metallica Premium Kescher gekauft,zwar der teuerste aber der ist bei normalem Umgang nicht kaputt zu kriegen,kostet halt 50€...aber wenn ich mir die anderen Kescher so ansehe..die brechen teilweise ja schon beim anschauen.....und die halten wohl keine 5 Jahre....also zahl man drauf!

Ich find nicht das der so schwer ist,kann den locker mit 1 Hand halten,hab das größte Modell mit 80x80 und 2,8m Stange,ich bin auch nicht der stärkste und kriegs gut hin.

Wem es dann doch zu schwer ist der kann ja eine "Schwimmhilfe für Kescherstöcke" für 5-max 8€ kaufen..dann bleibt der Kescher auf der Wasseroberfläche!!!

Wer einen stabilen Kescher will der kommt um das ich nenns jetzt mal Hammerkopf Gelenk nicht drum herum,der DAM (Hammerkopf Kescher)ist dazu garnicht mal so teuer mit ich glaub 28-33€ je nach Modell(der hat das Gummi Netz), der Cormoran (Extra Strong Luxuskescher)liegt bei ~40€ leider mit normalem Netz sonst hätte ich wohl den gekauft.
Der Balzer ist halt der einzigste der das bessere Y Aluminium hat was so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist,die anderen haben das normale.....soll nicht heissen das die nicht halten aber der Balzer ist halt für mich ganz klar die No 1!


----------



## not_high (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Da hat mal jemand brav die Suche benutzt und es ist trotzdem nicht allen recht #d:m:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Der Balzer ist halt der einzigste der das bessere Y Aluminium hat was so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist,....!


 
Guck Dir mal den Octa Plus von Behr an


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



not_high schrieb:


> Da hat mal jemand brav die Suche benutzt und es ist trotzdem nicht allen recht #d:m:m



immer locker bleiben - wollt ihn nur drauf aufmerksam machen, dass er nicht unbedingt mit feedback rechnen soll 

und mal davon abgesehen - ne suchfunktion benutzen um jemandem zu antworten bzw. ihn darauf hin zu weisen das ein kescher nicht mehr im sortiment auftaucht |kopfkrat


----------



## Knigge007 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal den Octa Plus von Behr an




Hi,

jo mag sein und ich weiß auch das es genug andere Kescher mit diesem Gelenk gibt und auch das selbe Netz haben aber ich wollt diesen mit der spezielen Legierung haben,hab nach Abzug vom 20% Rabatt was ich auf alle Artikel erhalten habe hat der Kescher eh nur noch 38€ gekostet....von daher wärs totaler Quatsch sich in nem anderen Shop nur einen Kescher zu bestellen der mit Versand auf den selben Preis kommt...bei einem Artikel bleibts sowieso nie,mal nicht bei mir...|uhoh:|bigeyes


----------



## jens1204 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Hallo
 ich habe den hier und bin richtig mit zufrieden,
konnte damit schon einen 1,13m Hecht landen

http://www.kunstkoeder24.de/epages/61441168.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61441168/Products/3246000


Jens


----------



## TRANSformator (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Der DAM Hammerkopf mit gummiertem Netz wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## kotraeppchen (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Also ich würde auch gleich zum Vollgummi greifen. Der von Rozemejier also Isaisch ist da nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Krüger82 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



jens1204 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe den hier und bin richtig mit zufrieden,
> konnte damit schon einen 1,13m Hecht landen
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens

Kannst du mir die abmessungen des Keschers nennen?? Der siehr richtig lecker aus!! Konnte in deinem link nur leider nicht sehen wie groß der ist!!! Schon mal dank im vorraus!!!
Mfg Krüger


----------



## jens1204 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&products_id=1759&


hier noch ein link....... ist nicht groß aber der Hecht konnte sicher gelandet werden ......Gruß jens


----------



## Esoxfreund (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

also ich hab mir den hier bestellt fürs Angeln vom Boot 

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/index.php?a=1948


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Danke jens

Das ding ist ne überlegung wert!! Hatte letztes jahr in schweden schwierigkeiten beim lösen der hechte!! Da diese zurückgesetzt werden sollen ist die gummi variante ne clevere lösung!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## Carpkiller07 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Weiß einer wo man noch den Kescher von Rozemejier bekommt?


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir bereits im Dezember diesen hier bestellt: http://www.kunstkoeder24.de/epages/61441168.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61441168/Products/7303140 
Leider scheint Fa. Sänger momentan ein paar Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben.

Aber ich denke, dass er vor allem gross genug ist, und vor allem halt auch ein gummiertes Netz hat. Den großen Gummikescher von Rozemeijer hätte ich allerdings auch genommen, nur der ist leider nicht mehr zu bekommen. So sagte man mir auf der Angelmesse in Duisburg.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## micha1581 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

@Carpkiller

Moin, 
ich hab mir den Kescher von Rozemeijer bei Elimbo bestellt.

vg


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Leider scheint Fa. Sänger momentan ein paar Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Lieferschwierigkeiten hat atm nicht nur die Firma Sänger,wie ich leider selber feststellen musste......meine Outkast kam erst knappe 6 Wochen später,aber Sie ist nun wenigstens da, aber mein Balzer Premium Kescher mit gummiertem Netz denn ich am 13.12.09 bestellt habe(war mit 38€ anstatt 53€ auch recht günstig) kommt erst ende Februar......ich hoffe das er dann auch kommt wiel sonst hab ich im März ein großes Problem und stehe ohne Kescher da!


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummi-Kescher (Gummirtes Netz)*

Habe auch den gummierten Kescher von Balzer, bis 3m Stiellänge, bin ultra zufrieden, hat zwar über 40 Ocken gekostet, aber die haben sich gelohnt, in Sachen Bedienung und Stabilität gibt es nix auszusetzen!


----------

